# D. buzzati



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

Anyone work with these? The strain I have is supposedly "negatively geotaxic" meaning their sense of gravity is backwards and they climb down. I haven't been able to culture them well however...just not much production.

Anyone have experience?


----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

I have been culturing them for the last few months and have noticed the slow production. I just keep them toward the back and kind of forget about them for awhile. They seem to take longer than hydei, but they also seem to stay on the ground and in the bottom of their culture more.
Scott


----------



## xm41907 (Nov 26, 2007)

Where did yall obtain these? I would be interested in giving them a try.


----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

I got mine at flyculture.com.
Scott


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

I heard it helps to have the media slightly drier than normal.
I couldn't get them to culture either when I tried them...though I don't think they had the "negatively geotaxic" mutation.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

anyone got a pic??


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

I used to work with ones from flyculture.com - but could never get them to culture well. I tried on both traditional mel and hydei medium - and they never did well on their own.

I eventually began to co-culture them with hydei - as their bloom times were somewhat different (buzzati took longer than mels but shorter than hydei in my culturing conditions). But - after a couple of months, the hydei outcompeted the buzzati.

I don't think mine were negative geotaxic per se - but they didn't have the same behavior as Hydei in running up to the top of their containers.


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

I remember Randy Seiler culturing these- maybe he'll voice his experiences.


----------



## dartfrog (Jul 8, 2008)

UmbraSprite said:


> Anyone work with these? The strain I have is supposedly "negatively geotaxic" meaning their sense of gravity is backwards and they climb down. I haven't been able to culture them well however...just not much production.
> 
> Anyone have experience?


Not much sucess on my end either. My favorite is a melnogaster (speed) dusted with
Dendrocare thru the end of a panty hose. It releases it in a fine dust and they tend not to crawl up after that. All 7 blue azures look healthy Its been over a year


----------



## dartsami (Oct 30, 2006)

I have been working with these guys for almost a year. I like them, and yes they stay at the bottom of the culture for the most part. When I received my first culture it was a turd of a culture (not gonna say where I got it). It grew black mold, bacteria and was full of large white mites. Its taken me this long to finally have clean cultures (a couple of 8 day sweeps). They are now very prolific. They are most similar to how a hydei culture grows, have a few large blooms, but with yields similar to the flightless melanos. The life cycle is as long or longer than a hydei. More often than not a fair percentage of the larvae try to morph out in the medium. Hope this helps!

Randy


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

If you guys ever think of it, I'd love to give these guys a try. No rush but just incase we meet up in the near future.


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

Lee: I can give you some next time we see each other.

Randy: Why you holding out!?!  Been too long anyhow....let's plan a get together eh?


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

Next time I see you guys, I wouldn't mind trying them again. Maybe it will go better for me this time 

Oz


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

mine from Oz also eventually died off/ out-competed [tried the co-culture technique to no avail]

The 'best' fly for staying low in the substrate IMO was/is the wingless. But they really dont produce enough biomass for my sized collection. I eventually found myself again with gliders and standard hydei.

Best,

S


----------



## dartsami (Oct 30, 2006)

If anyone wants a culture of buzzati, and your in the MD area let me know.


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

You bum I said how are you and when are we going to hang??? 

You are all business lately!


----------

